# Identify this plant.



## 22DPac (Jun 24, 2012)

My bees have been working this pretty hard. It grows wild in the right-of-way. Some grow up to 4 or 5 feet tall.

Does anyone have an idea what it is?


----------



## mrflegel (Mar 23, 2014)

I think it is Lespodisa bicolor. pea family, quail love the seed.
mike


----------

